
How Rick Santorum's 'Google Problem' Has Endured - FluidDjango
http://www.npr.org/2012/01/06/144801671/why-santorums-google-problem-remains
======
technoslut
>"He argued that birth control should be illegal and that states should have
their right to arrest, prosecute and imprison people for their private
consensual sexual conduct," Savage says.

If the quote from Dan Savage is true (which NPR should have verified) then
Santorum deserves what he gets. It goes against the ideals of both parties
which are already heavily polarized.

That said, it is also scary how someone whom has a vendetta against you can
leverage search algorithms to harm you.

